# All Most That time...Barry Yonnerday



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I feel it in the air...Almost time.that magical day we all celebrate at this (and sometimes other) Time of the year...Barry Yonner day...... I believe Yamahawg has the Celeberity Guest list...Don't forget to sign up for your favorite Events! Hurry guys...only a few more spots for the Glue sniffin contest and the Exacto catch. Lets make this the best Barry Yonnerday EVER!!!:thumbsup:
Mark McG...dou you have that Dremel Salute Ready?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Already!!??? I've barely recovered from the last Dremel Salute.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Well first of all, we need to make sure that we've spelled it correctly on the sign-up sheet:

"The 54th Annual Barry Yoner Day."

Make your reservations now as space in the various competitions fills rather quickly. And with that being said, "Let the Games Begin!"

So who's up for the "Ring Toss?"


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm BLIND...BLIND!!!
Please sign me up for the Bottle Rocket/A-corpse Fokker event:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I could have lived the rest of my life without seeing that picture. WTF!!:drunk:


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

OMG!!!! That is disturbing in so many ways!!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

GREAT SHADES OF LISA!! I almost let the Barry Yoner Day Salute get past me! Not to worry, though, I've got the good ol' Dremel 2009 Commemorative Buck Rogers Inertron-Powered Magnagouger all warmed up and ready to go. Just say the word (don't want to hit South Bend's power grid too early, heh heh) and we'll be a-salutin' the newbies and getting B.Y.D. off to a big start.

Oh, and after that, I'll be entering the B.Y.D. road race. Here's my entry, the Black Swamp Thugbuggy (powered by the 'Gouger, of course!):









See you all on the track!

Mark McG.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

yamahog said:


> Well first of all, we need to make sure that we've spelled it correctly on the sign-up sheet:
> 
> "The 54th Annual Barry Yoner Day."
> 
> ...


Frick and Frat? LOL LOL,I laughed so hard, my ribs are sore lol


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

It seems that the Superhero Sprint is well-attended.

Here the "Mighty Mightor" competes with everyone's

favorite, "Isis":


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

One of the highlights of any Barry Yoner Festival
is spotting the celebrities in
attendance. Here, Paul Revere and the Raiders
relax before performing their hit song "Kicks."


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Are you sure it was "Kicks"? I thought it was "Him or me".


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

And the winner of the Barry Yoner Lookalike Contest is:








yamahog!!!

Mark McGeez, he wins _every_ year...


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

First of all, I'd like to say how honored I am to have won this prestigious award. To win it every year makes it all the more special.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

And now, ladies and gentlemen, Peter Tork!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

:lol: Now this is what I miss about the old PL forum, the humor! Mark and Yamahawg, you know what I'm talking about. Thanks!

Hooty


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm all warmed up and ready for the Yard Jarts catching competition!









I just hope my other eye holds out


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, we're not all that funny, Hooty, we just -  *what's that? *The *Queen* has arrived?!? Where -










Oh, it's only her. I thought they were talking about Lisa... 

Mark McG.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

hmmm.... looks like she's getting along well after her leg was lopped off in last year's Dremel Salute. Are there still spots open in the Cactus Catch competition??


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I just fired up some of Buc's coffee for the concession stand. Nothing says fun like a piping hot cup of Buc's Brew Coffee!







now, where are those fried Twinkies?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

The always popular "Make It and Take it" competition yielded some outstanding work:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Here they are...MMM.http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...AAAJ0/1UndAQPFPxs/s400/deep_fried_twinkie.jpg


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I got them here.http://a3.vox.com/6a00cdf3a3501dcb8f00e398f70acb0004-500pi


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

And what's Barry Yoner Day without our Grand Marshall, Adam West?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

yamahog said:


> And what's Barry Yoner Day without our Grand Marshall, Adam West?


... or his trusty sidekick, Roberta Gervis?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*A Look Back*

Barry Yoner Day 1972:

Jacques Cousteau discusses his latest Pink Panther film while displaying his Aurora Jack Dempsey / Luis Firpo "Great Moments in Sports" model kit. Paint needs a little help, but otherwise nice work, Inspector!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Zorro said:


> ... or his trusty sidekick, Roberta Gervis?



Just because.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Yama, that's classic! Hey, I hear Dave and Frank are going to be there this year to show of some new Mobeus figure kits. The first is a long lost Aurora prototype from the Rat Pack collection. These were to be sort of a super-deformed humor line in a large scale much like Big Frankie.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Boris Karloff stops by with a copy of his latest CD, "Boris and Natasha Live at the Roxy: An Evening with Boris Karloff and Natasha Bedingfield."


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*from the Archives*

The original cast of Star Trek make an appearance at "Barry Yoner 1968: The Experience."


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys,sorry to show my ignorance(coming from Scotland mind) but I have no idea who Barry Yonnor is but he must br a great guy,I have not laughed so much in ages and I showed this thread to my son also.....he was in tears at frick and frack or whoever they are...keep it up I miss Laugh in and you guys are definately winners:lol:

Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ahhh Barry Yonner day! This is my most favorite time of year...any year....Who's up for the Glue Sniffin Contest?? I'm practicing right now....MMMMMMMM....Gluey.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*We are on the air!*

Barry Yoner Day hits the airwaves (circa 1955):


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*Our History and Heritage*

Always a leader in innovation, massive crowds at Barry Yoner Day led to the development of the first Porta-John (circa 1982):


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*Controversy*

Lynda Carter competes in the controversial "Don't Ask, Don't (William) Tell" competition.

This was the final year of this event (1998).


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL! Lynda Carter needs a shave. A very, VERY big shave!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I miss the old citrus based model glue from the 70's. It always had a nice aftertaste.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Man, I picked a bad week to stop sniffing glue. :freak:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

GordonMitchell said:


> Hi guys,sorry to show my ignorance(coming from Scotland mind) but I have no idea who Barry Yonnor is but he must br a great guy,I have not laughed so much in ages and I showed this thread to my son also.....he was in tears at frick and frack or whoever they are...keep it up I miss Laugh in and you guys are definately winners:lol:
> 
> Gordon M:thumbsup:



You can get a bit of an education about this event here
http://www.tylisaari.com/polar/Occasions.htm

Or by reading threads about the past events.
2008
2006
2005
2005 (the sequel)
2005 (the prequel)

No idea what happened to the 2007 celebrations.
I know we had them. Someone must have destroyed all the evidence.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Pidg said:


> Prince, we need some coffee for the glue. Remember start at the beginning.


Oh yea.... to hold the coffee together. Got it! I was afraid to touch the coffee last year, so I stayed away from the giraffe to play it safe. Big neck + Buc's coffee = the Hazmat team being called in!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

My kids loved the pool cleaning game back in 2007. It beat the hell out of bobbing for apples and they got to take home whatever they found in the bottom that glowed!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I think all records of the 2007 event had to be destroyed because of our unathorized production of Andrew Lloyd Weber's Phantom of the Opera. Frankly, I don't blame him for the C&D letter. It was in everyone's best interest.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*And Now For Something Completely Violent*

Okay, kids, you asked for it (well, maybe not _for _it): the Barry Yoner Day Dremel Salute! We're gonna highlight the festivities by asking all the newbies on the Forum to step over here...it will help them if somebody could restrain yamahog from doing his "Kevin-McCarthy-Screaming-On-The-Highway" bit from _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_...thanks, guys, the scalding cup of Buc's was effective, if a bit extreme. Anyhoo, if you haven't had your Dremel Salute, now's the time step on up!

Wow, quite a crowd. We should probably do these more often. Okay, lemme get the ol' Dremel 2009 Commemorative Buck Rogers Inertron-Powered Magnagouger powered up...safeties off...atomic batteries to power...turbines to speed...kick the starter and - ROOAAARRROOOOWWWEEE*EEEEEeeee*eeeeee

Hmph - a little sluggish...zero to 15,000 r.p.m.s in two whole seconds...ah, well. Now to hoist the 'Gouger for the Salute: WELCOME NEWBIES AND HAPPY BARRY YONER DAY!!!

*Whoops!* Slipped in some salsa leftover from the Tamale Eating Contest...can't get balance...falling into South Bend Proctology Association's float in the B.Y.D. parade...what's it say?? *A SALUTE TO HYDROGEN SULPHIDE??!!??? NNNOOOOO!!!!! *

*KABOOOOOMMMM!!!!!*









Ouch. That's gonna leave a mark...

Mark McG.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I celebrated Barry Yoner Day with you guys back in 07, (ought seven) I woke up three weeks later in an insane asylum, blind in one eye, covered with coffee stains....never again...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure the broken tip of a yard dart is still embedded in my brain...even though they said they got it all out..


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Oh, the _HUMANITY_!!!!!!!!

  

_Somebody save the salsa!!!_ 


Oh... uh... & can somebody stamp out Mark? He's on fire... again.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

:lol:

As a newbie, I really appreciate being included in these Barry Yoner Day celebrations by all you veterans...

..though I must *embarrassingly* admit I have no idea who Barry Yoner is 

*edit* Okay, I see - Thanks for the links, Trevor


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Now can someone tell me how big a scar the dremel will leave on my forehead? 

At least the bleeding stopped...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I can make a cake if you'd like.


----------



## BarryYoner (May 2, 2002)

do di do do, do di do do...


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, it's about time you showed your face around here Barry!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hedorah59 said:


> Now can someone tell me how big a scar the dremel will leave on my forehead?
> 
> At least the bleeding stopped...


Who said anything about your forehead? Think lower....and more scars...
Mcdee:hat:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

ouch.

:freak:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Well, another Barry Yoner Day has come and gone. Fun was had, memories were made, and now the clean up begins:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Whew, been there!

Good night, everybody! See ya' next year! :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

hey...HEY...*HEY!!!* Watch it with that broom, willya? That's not a pile of Doritos - that's *me*!










Boy, what a Barry Yoner Day this was! Can't wait 'til next year.

Mark McGeez, and I was scabbing over so nicely...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I MUST SAY ...... I WENT COMPLETELY MENTAL ON BARRY YONER DAY, YOU KNOW!!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

SEE YOU Y'ALL NEXT YEAR, ON BARRY YONER DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

bigdaddydaveh said:


>


This is absolutely hilarious! My sides are are killin me from laughing so hard, GEEZ!::jest::tongue::lol:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> SEE YOU Y'ALL NEXT YEAR, ON BARRY YONER DAY!!!!!!


:tongue::jest::lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What???!!! It's over?...can only mean one thing....

I WON THE BONG WATER DRINKING CONTEST AGAIN!!!
Mcdee:hat:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> I MUST SAY ...... I WENT COMPLETELY MENTAL ON BARRY YONER DAY, YOU KNOW!!!!


WHAT?! There were celebrities?!?! We didn't scare 'em all off???


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> You can get a bit of an education about this event here
> http://www.tylisaari.com/polar/Occasions.htm
> 
> Or by reading threads about the past events.
> ...


*"Thanks for the memories...."*











- GJS


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

2007 ? Thats when i lost an eye! It was kinda fuzzy, I remember little after waking up from the electroshock therapy..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aw crap, I slept thru it again!


----------

